# Nigerino?



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i was looking at Lexi's moms ped and i notcied nigerino in there a few times anybody know anything about him and the line im pretty interested in him i thought he was an awesome looking dog from the pic on his ped page any info would be much appreciated


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

That goes back into Clayton's Eli Jr. and Gr. Ch. Adams & Crutchfield's Art. That means it's Boudreaux,Carver, Ed Crenshaw, Heinzl and Tudor bloodlines. Art was an awesome dog in the pit but was a little shy and weighed 39 lbs. he was stolen sometime after winning his 5th and becoming Grand Champion and was never found. Art was a nice looking buckskin. Of course, Clayton's Eli jr was the son of the infamous Eli owned by Floyd Boudreaux of Louisiana. Carver was Maurice Carver of San Antonio, Texas and Ed Crenshaw was from New Mexico.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is Nigerino
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [409] :: CATES' NIGERINO (5XW)

This is more Eli's story but its tied to Nigerino
Sporting Dog Online -=Boudreaux' Eli=-


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

please post a ped of lexi's mom


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

eliezer said:


> please post a ped of lexi's mom


this lexis ped(dam and sire)
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [282039] :: DIAMOND X WYATT

this is lexis moms ped
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [63715] :: H'S DIAMOND


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

OH hey B&B stuff I like their dogs.
We will probably go up to their show in Canada this year.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

BedlamBully said:


> OH hey B&B stuff I like their dogs.
> We will probably go up to their show in Canada this year.


cool be sure to take some pics id love to see some of her heritage at work


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

nice! are you working her?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

eliezer said:


> nice! are you working her?


no im not working her, im not really into it but i put her to work just for my own and her benfit i get my bike out and tie the 6ft. leashe to it and we put in 3 or 4 miles everyday i make her sprint about 2 of them n the rest are just a speed walking pace to a light jog it keeps her in shape and does wonders to drain the energy


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well This is a pic of Scruffy her grand sire


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

wow he was a nice dog i was told lexi has allot of game blood in her but im only now really learning about it. from what im learnig about these dogs im very pleased with lexis ped


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

She does have a lot of game blood and a great pedigree. I spent forever finding someone to breed her to because I wanted jeep, a well bred jeep, and luckily Holly and I were talking and we found out that Wyatt was perfect. I waited almost 2 years to do the breeding and get my babies and I wasn't disappointed with any of them, they are all awesome. I can't wait to get Little D out this year. If I get their fat mamma trimmed down, I might even bring her out. Diamond put a whole new meaning to winter weight this year, she is a fatty...lol

I really lucked out when I got Diamond. I made a comment to a friend that I would love to have another jeep dog and a couple of weeks later, he showed up at the door with her. She's my girl.


----------



## EastTexas (Apr 1, 2009)

*My Male!*

My male has a little bit of Nigerino on his top half of his ped. I'm new to the site and can't post links yet. If you have peds online here is his number:

Here is his sire: 182425

Oh, and he has a little Jeep/Redboy on his bottom half:

Here is his Dam: 281989

The picture of him is when he was still a pup around 10 or 11 month's.

Here is his ped: 148325


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here ya go Texas

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [148325] :: BANKSTON'S REAPER

He's a nice looking boy!


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah that Nigerino is the way to go. Hard to find though. I also like the Jeep. JBH i am glad you did that breeding. 

Crazy dogs that love to work.

If I am thinking right all of the littermates to Wyatt. or either ch or G/C and up.


----------



## bulltalk (Mar 14, 2009)

Nigerino is primarily a Eli dog both Eli Jr. & Bullyson but if you want to find out about Nigerino Dogs go to the source.

Cates Kennels


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

There are some pics posted in the pictures under Game Dogs. It was posted by ericschevy. The pics of Nigerino are pretty far down


----------

